# Stationary Fuel Cell Makers Expanding



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

FuelCell Energy plans to increase its output to 25 megawatts by the end of the year, up from about 10 megawatts now.

More...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Wonder if Com Edison will let me hook one up at my house and my shop?


----------

